# Anyone cracked the code on the door mechanisms...



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

My 69 doors were working fine, with the occasional need for a little jiggling.

The driverside pushbutton got stock in, and would only open from the inside handle. Then it popped back out and working fine.

Now the passenger side was stuck in and doing the same. It popped back out, but when you push it, nothing. Only opens from inside latch.

When I go through the pain to get to them, anyone got any hints to really nail it and have them not start acting up again?

Any help, info, pictures, links, tips appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mine 66 was doing the same thing, the pin extending from the pushbutton was about 1/8 of an inch too short and did not press the latch in far enough to release the lock. I went to the parts store and purchased a package of rubber vacuum caps that you place on open carb nipples. They fit perfectly and corrected the problem,

Good luck,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ramairthree said:


> My 69 doors were working fine, with the occasional need for a little jiggling.
> 
> The driverside pushbutton got stock in, and would only open from the inside handle. Then it popped back out and working fine.
> 
> ...


The lever inside the door that the button pushes is stuck on its pivot. This a common issue and only needs to be lubricated. Unfortunately the best way is to remove the door panel. Over time of the button needing to overcome the rust resistance, the push rod can wear down like 05 said and it can bend slightly too so it won't push the lever far enough to release the latch anymore. I use JB 80 and Deep Creep for lubricating all the mechanism inside the doors.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

thank you guys.
its not fun removing and replacing door panels and I want to get a long term fix instead of having to do it two or three times a year.

guess I have no excuse to put of adjusting the driver side window any longer either, this will take up a weekend!

But driving a classic is worth it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. My '67 has been doing the same thing for a couple of years now....I just never lock the doors. Now I kind of know what to look for!


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

And before I even got to that....

my hood tach stopped working on the drive home just a few minutes ago.
Was working, light still on, now needle at 0rpm and does not move.

If they put old school, even more true to original than say even the new Challenger, sheet metal on new cars, there would be no economic problems for the car companies.

Can you imagine walking into the dealership and walking out with an LS3 powered all modern except for appearance 67 vette, 69 GTO, 69 Z28 or 70 Chevelle?

Don't get me wrong, the Challenger and Mustangs sure have the essence of the classic appearance, but what if it looked just like one?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think if the automakers could get around the safety/emissions/fuel issues, they could sell as many repro '55-57 Chevy Belairs, '49-'51 Mercs, '40 Ford Coupes, GTO's, Chevelles, etc. etc. as they could build. Why do you think Harley's are so popular? Free from air bag mandates, 5mph bumpers, CAFE fuel regs, it's possible to build instant classic motorcycles...


----------



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

I too think the cars would sell like Betty Page pin-ups, but if they started making, or re-making rather, the classics again then the nestalgia of classis cars would go down. I mean imagine you spent all the time and money and years of learning to get the car everyone envy's and admires and some joker just walks into a dealer and gets the same thing. The respect you would have earned for building the dream cars would all be lost. On top of that you would have every nuckle head who could aford one, having one without ever respecting the history or even the car itself. I love that i can pull into a parking lot or go for a cruise through town and everyone turns there head and does there best to keep up just to ask a question. Or the guys that come up and say, "i use to have one of those when i was younger. I wish I never got rid of it." I feels good to know you pride and joy is admired by others. If they started ti remake the GTO, the Judge, the Roadrunners and Belairs then people will just start to see them as another car and not the take into account the time and passion it took to put that car together and bring it back from extinction. Just my thoughts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with you 100%, ChargerCop. There needs to be bad to have good, ugliness to have beauty, etc. CONTRAST is what's important. I too agree that it feels really good to know that it takes blood, sweat, and character to rebuild/restore/maintain/and drive these classics, and thatin itself is an earned privilege, and is what separates us from the "No Appreciation Knot Heads" that plunk down 80k for the latest edition of Corvette only to thrash it into junk in 5 years or so. Just think, how boring the world would be if it were full of Bettie Page's driving Orbit Orange '69 Judges.....sigh..... 8p


----------

